# Endurane stirrups



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

I would think wrapping them in vet wrap would work just fine. I had some smooth plastic stirrups on an old saddle and I wrapped them with vet wrap for traction but it also provided some much needed cushioning.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Can you angle the actual stirrup a bit more on your foot to keep your toe away from the edge (as in, make sure your foot is pointed straight out of the stirrup, not angling to the side)? 

I toe out pretty badly and when I was doing the show thing, I used to intentionally ride with my stirrup very "crooked" on my foot to give the illusion my toe was pointed more forward. That did NOT work with the endurance stirrups, as I would squish my toes. Once I made sure my foot was straight in the stirrup (meaning how badly I toe out was obvious by how badly the stirrup pointed out), the problem was gone.

And careful about starting to ride in sneakers.. once you do that and realize its 8000 times more comfortable than the best field boot.. you will never want to go back. :wink:


----------

